# where should my puppy sleep?



## revlis (May 21, 2011)

Hi all - I have a 15-week old pup who is wonderful. She sleeps in a crate near our bed at night and all is fine. But how long do we make her sleep in that crate at night? What is the next step? Let her sleep freely in our bedroom when she is totally house-trained? When does that happen?She is growing out of her crate and I am trying to decide whether to invest in a larger one for the bedroom (we have another large wire crate downstairs for daytime and travel.) Where do your pups sleep at night?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is 12.4 weeks old and we have the same setup as U guys except Sam sleeps all times in a 36" wire crate with door closed. 1/2 crate setup for sleeping the other 1/2 we have a pee pan which he never uses or uses only a last resort if we make a mistake and don't take him out. This happened 2 times.

Anyway, we have no plans to change and keep the crate door open at night or when he unattended. Also, we don't allow the pup to run off leash inside he house. Basically, we establish his safe place (den) inside the crate. 
We expect Sam to use the crate for sleeping for most of his life. 
We may leave the door open later maybe after his 3rd birthday


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

1st, if your pup is not fully housetrained, then it's not the time to let her out of the crate (even if she stays dry through the night). Ultimately, you just have to decide how you want the sleeping arrangements to be. If you plan on traveling with your dog, take her to other people's house overnight, have any piece of furniture you do not want her on, or might need to leave her crated during the day without barking etc, then I would highly recommend leaving her in the crate indefintely. The crate is not punishment, but her little haven. Once you make the choice to give her free rein, it can be very difficult to take away. If you decide to let her sleep anywhere, I would wait until you are 100% confident she is housebroken +4 wks. Just my opinion  Good Luck!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

It's completely a personal choice. If you read Marion Coffman's Versatile Vizsla she is a proponent of allowing your V in your bed if it's alone during the day and recommends 5 months. Our guy is 5 + months now but like you, had him in his crate (36') until around 3 months, then moved it to the dinning room which is just outside our bedroom. He's home all day by himself about 3 weekdays a week. We have been guilty of allowing him in the bed to sleep when I'm gone on business and weekend mornings afterhis morning pee (it allows us to sleep in past 6). But recently we have tried letting him sleep in bed w/ the both of use a few times, however, it has never lasted the night, and last night was the last time we'll attempt it until we move and have a king sized bed!

He's a big dude (about 43-45lbs already) and when he sleeps in the bed now, either he wants to be right on our heads, or is bloody fidgety and won't stop moving around. I guess he's not a fan of the limited space either -every man, women, and dog for themselves. So the crate it is. 

In regards to leaving them alone in the house uncrated, we do it if out for short periods of time if he's settled (post walks) but not for a full day. Until they're around 2 most love chewing too much, however, some are great form day one. My last dog always had free reign of the house and never did anymore than chewing one chair leg as a pup.

Just a judgement call on your part....hope this helps.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you read any of the other posts on this or other sites? The short answer is. He should sleep anywhere you want him to. What most responsible owners do is crate train in a large wire crate. The crate should be in a location (maybe your kitchen) where the owners spend most of their time when home. The reason some people don't do this is because, they have let their emotions get in the way of the proper training approach. You are on the right track so, from now on move that crate away from the bed a little more every night. Within a week, the crate should be out of sight where the pup can't see the bed; and by the end of the following week it should be where you want it. *Buy ear plugs and use them*! In the end you and the pup will be happy, I promise.  ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We crated Mischa at night for the first few months, then thought that being crated during the day while we're at work and crated all night was too much. My g/f came home at lunch everyday for the first few months to walk/feed her. We decided to let her sleep with us in our bed once she was able to stay crated unattended all day, and despite how against it I use to be, I really like it now.

She is still crated during the day now as she failed being left out after a month or so. She started chewing up couch pillows and her bed, so we put her back in her crate to save our couch and TV...
I'd like to try leaving her out during the day again though. 

We rinse her off basically every night and wash our sheets a lot more often now... It's worth it though. ;D
Your dog, your choice.


----------

